
Show HN: JobTrack, a tool for job seekers to organize the job search process - adambedford
https://www.jobtrack.io
======
adambedford
There are countless startups tackling the recruiter side of job application
tracking (Applicant Tracking Systems), however I noticed a lack of tools
catered to the job seeker.

This project originated from a need I had to keep track of the jobs I was
interested in, and which ones of those I'd already applied to. In the past,
I'd used a spreadsheet, but that isn't very user friendly or portable.

JobTrack lets you input job information and keep track of the status of each
of your applications. You can also import a job posting from a URL. As you
move through the pipleline for each application and update JobTrack
accordingly, you can see stats related to the progress of your job search.
JobTrack will also remind you to apply to jobs you're interested in, and
follow up with ones you've applied to.

I'll be continuing to add features in the coming weeks and months and would
greatly appreciate feedback, specifically around: * Whats good and what isn't?
Why? * What do you wish the app did?

Thanks!

------
jackess
AHH no way I had this idea like 3 months ago. Goes to show - ideas suck,
execution is important.

------
alexrincon9
Awesome!

